# Negative HPT at 17-21 days after sex?



## isabel1011

I'll give you a little background information for now, before I get down to my question! (I will apologize ahead of time for the long explanation). 

I'm 18, going on 19 :) And as not smart as it was, I had unprotected sex on February 3rd and February 7th. About 11 days ago from today, I had a little bit of cramping that lasted for one day. I knew instantly, it had to be implantation cramping. 
A few days after that, sure enough, my nipples got tender and got darker on the tips. Ever since, they have been sensitive, and my breasts have enlarged noticeably and have gotten sore too. My aerolas have also increased in diameter, to a point that I had to take a double-shot of them when I looked in the mirror. My breasts in general have gotten firmer! And the veins on them have become increasingly darker and the veins now point/go towards my nipples (which I read was one of the most common indicators of pregnancy, right?). 
Now, the next thing I noticed was constipation (which I have never dealt with before), which hit me 8 days ago and hasn't really let up since! But since I have been drinking more water lately, it has made things flow better. (Which by the way, I have been peeing a TON lately). 
Next, was extreme thirst. Over the past couple years, my average water intake has been about 2.5 bottles of water a day and that's been enough. In the last 2 weeks, I have been thirsty 24/7, no matter how much water I drink, even if it's about 60 oz. My body is constantly begging for water, and if I don't drink more than 40 ounces a day now, I get extreme headaches. 

Exactly 2 weeks (which is this week, to be specific), from my last unprotected sex encounter, the lower back pain started. For the first two days it was very noticeable, whether I was standing, leaning, sitting walking or sleeping. It was especially intense during the nights while I slept and delivered to me- sleepless nights. Now, within the last 48 hours, I have noticed that I don't get much pain at all during the night. The lower back pain only occurs sporadically through the days, if I have been walking around for a while or am sitting in a position that strains my back. 
I have also noticed extreme exhaustion this week. Though I do work my job a lot, even on days where I don't leave my apartment, I find myself wanting to take an afternoon nap after I had a 9-10 hour nights sleep. 
This whole past week, I have had lots of cramping, which is also sporadic, but occurs about once a day-at least, for a period of time. 
Within the last 1.5 weeks I have noticed that I have an EXTREME distaste for tea. The thought of it makes me want to gag. Before this time, I LOVED tea. It was one of my favorite things! In the last 1.5 weeks, I also have developed a LOVE for cheese. I eat it on all of my sandwiches, crackers and everything. Before this, I didn't really ever eat it, it wasn't something I had ever craved. 

Last, but not least, every single night for the past 7 days, I have also been getting night sweats/or hot. And I sleep in a tank top, with a fan blowing on me and this still occurs. (*I heard that this is a huge indicator of pregnancy as well!)

So, I'm hoping all of this made sense! If you're like me, you're probably saying: "You sound pregnant to me!" BUT, I'm kind of in the dumps, because today I got a negative pregnancy test. Granted it's only been 17 days since the last time I had intercourse, and 21 days since the first time of intercourse, I might just have taken my pregnancy test too early. I read online that the HCG levels might not be high enough until after 3-5 weeks after intercourse, especially with irregular periods (*which I might add, I have). 

Any advice on everything I described? Am I crazy for believing that I'm pregnant?


----------



## cowboys angel

1) wait a week, test again. if that's still negetive, I would wait another week and test again, just to be sure.

2) another option is to get blood work done. those show pregnancy much earlier, but don't depend on that either. I conceived in the last two weeks of July somewhere and my bloodwork in the beginning of August came back negetive.

3) don't symptom search too much, if you can help it! lol, cuz it is possible to get yourself into a 'hysterical pregnancy.' a friend of mine in high school was, according to her body, 6 months pregnant and showing and leaking colostrum and all that fun stuff, but was in no way pregnant.


----------



## isabel1011

Thank you so much for the advice! You're right, it is so hard sometimes just to take a deep breath and wait it out. I hope that it really turns out positive next time, because I don't want to give my hopes up on something so special! 
This morning, I decided to put it out of my mind for another week. And it's funny because when I decided to stop thinking about it, and put it out of my head, my bb's started hurting THE worst than they have for the last few weeks. Like just sitting, they hurt, and when my shirt brushes against them too. So we'll see :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## cowboys angel

FX'd you get what you want!!!! :)


----------

